# The Heaviest Men In The World



## Ned Sonntag (Jan 19, 2007)

http://abclocal.go.com/kgo/story?section=bizarre&id=4943937 Cool descriptions of these gent's eating capacity and a theory that they may represent a mutant human sub- or should we say super-species...


----------



## Obesus (Jan 19, 2007)

That story is from KGO...TV station right here outta' my own hometown, foggy Frisco, where I am right now as I type, staring at the Sutro Tower....largest emitter of electromagnetic radiation in the Western US....kewlest! Too bad we are not, Marilyn Wann notwithstanding, the most fat-friendly place around...sighs.



Ned Sonntag said:


> http://abclocal.go.com/kgo/story?section=bizarre&id=4943937 Cool descriptions of these gent's eating capacity and a theory that they may represent a mutant human sub- or should we say super-species...


----------



## FFAKAT (Jan 21, 2007)

Now if I can find a guy with this "problem" and pamper him like a king!:smitten:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 22, 2007)

Ned Sonntag said:


> http://abclocal.go.com/kgo/story?section=bizarre&id=4943937 Cool descriptions of these gent's eating capacity and a theory that they may represent a mutant human sub- or should we say super-species...



saw a program about this guy last week...he has no health dangers at all, his cholestorel is NORMAL, his heart is fine, hes just got some weird gaining gene unlike anyone they have ever monitored....and o ya he was 1200 #s and could do sit ups...but could barely get outta bed......


----------



## mango (Jan 22, 2007)

*Here is a link to Manuel's website.

http://www.manueluribe.com/englishversion.html


*


----------



## fat hiker (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for those links! I agree, a new "super-species", the super BHM!


----------



## rabbitislove (Mar 23, 2007)

this is where i wuss out.
i like em big - but not that big.
its more like I'm active, need a partner whose active with me
so immobility is a turn off.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 23, 2007)

It's not wussing out Rabbit. 

I'm with ya there. 

Love big men, but immobility does nothing for me.


----------



## inona (Mar 24, 2007)

I agree - I would not want someone on purpose to become immobile. But I read somewhere that Uribe started gaining in his 20s, and that his wife left him because of it. That to me was really sad. I would hope that in that position, I wouldn't do that. I think he has a very kind face, too.


----------

